# Abschlussprojekt - Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklun



## Crashburn (22. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne frage zum mündlichen prüfung der ihk.
kann ich als abschlussprojekt auch was nehmen, dass ich schon vor ein paar monaten erstellt habe.
also quasi, dass ich mir nichts neues überlege, sondern über was altes berichte?

wäre super, wenn das gehen würde!

schon mal vielen dank für eure antworten!!

ciao


----------



## The_S (22. Jan 2009)

Also offiziell darfst du erst zu einem festgeschriebenen Datum anfangen. Inoffiziell musst du nur darauf achten, dass sich in deiner Dokumentation nirgends ein Datum einschleicht, welches vor dem Zeitpunkt X liegt, bzw. ein unrealistisches Datum (z. B. die Entwicklung in 2 Tagen  )  .


----------

